

Show HN: Dshb – OS X system monitor in Swift inspired by top and htop - beltex
http://beltex.github.io/dshb/

======
lloeki
Stumbled upon this the other day while looking for some SMC code (there's a
low-level command in C in smcFanControl[0], just deal with the ifdef to build
it). I like it, since I'm a fan of little inspecting tools[1].

[0]:
[https://github.com/hholtmann/smcFanControl/blob/master/smc-c...](https://github.com/hholtmann/smcFanControl/blob/master/smc-
command/smc.c#L410)

[1]:
[https://github.com/lloeki/toolbelt/blob/master/battery](https://github.com/lloeki/toolbelt/blob/master/battery)

